# Unique Job



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I was contacted to small square bale about 30 acres. No cutting or raking.

I asked if I would be dropping them on the ground or stacking on wagon - and he said he would stack if I drove.

It's about 34 miles away so I asked if I needed to bring a tractor or just pull my baler with a pickup. He said he has a Ford 6600 we can use.

My advertsied prices are $.75 dropped on ground and $1.25 stacked on wagon (this all assuming I'm driving my own tractor).

What the heck do I charge if we use his tractor and he is stacking on wagon??? So basically just running hay through my baler.

I'm sure I would help stack (I'm guessing I'm younger and I don't mind stacking) - although 30 acres is probably 2 pretty long days of stacking hay.

1st crop around here generally gets around 70 bales/acre.

I'm going to go take a look at the field this week.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My thought: Don't charge by the bale--Charge by the hour including trip time. 34 miles is a fair trip, figure about 1.5 hours each direction including hook up and towing time. (You aren't going to be running 65 MPH pulling the baler---well, maybe once!).

Figure out what your time is worth -- the guys on AG-PHD figure their time at $100/hour and I like that number myself.

Ralph


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm worried he will be turned off by the sound of being charged that much per hour for my time.

And if I price it right I could still come out further ahead charging per bale.

But he also might not like the sound of $.65 when using his tractor and he is stacking.

I'll take a good look at his field and get a rough estimate on bales/acre and decide if I should price per hour or per bale.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Hokelund Farm said:


> I'm worried he will be turned off by the sound of being charged that much per hour for my time.
> 
> And if I price it right I could still come out further ahead charging per bale.
> 
> ...


I'm at a buck for on-the-ground and buck and a quarter (if I have the help) stacked on wagons, and 1.10 if they provide the wagon and the help. The extra dime is because it slows down the operation. I would think that half a dollar per bale (they buy the twine or pay for its cost. Since sisal has went thru the roof, it was .12 per bale last year- if I figured correctly.) and his tractor is used.That's HERE, though and that is about all the market will bear HERE.

73, Mark


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

I bale straw for a guy here with my baler and use his cab tractor. I charged.35 cents a bale last year and might go to .40 cents this year. That's with me buying the twine which I figure costs about 7 cents a bale.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Charge him your regular price but take off $20 per tractor hour when you're finished.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Whatever you do, cover yourself well. I'm not saying there's anything bad or wrong about what you're doing, but don't lose money. Always cover yourself for unforeseen "expenses". 
Any customer worth having would understand why you would want to protect yourself.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Well I took the job. I'm actually going to be cutting the hay as well. I don't think it's a full 30 acres.

I told him $400 for me to cut using his tractor and my haybine. It will take a full day but I figure that's worth it.

And $.80/bale using his tractor and my baler.

Now we just need a 4 day stretch of sunshine.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Now I need to decide if I should bring the old Gehl 1090 or the newer NH 492. NH 492 works better and I'd get the job done faster, but doing someone elses field I'm worried about wrecking my machine...there was a lot of junk in his yard, hopefully his fields are clean.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hokelund Farm said:


> Now I need to decide if I should bring the old Gehl 1090 or the newer NH 492. NH 492 works better and I'd get the job done faster, but doing someone elses field I'm worried about wrecking my machine...there was a lot of junk in his yard, hopefully his fields are clean.


Hope is not a good plan.


----------

